# Batum to the Spurs?



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Chad Ford on espn.com is speculating in his most recent mock draft that the Spurs have a tentative deal with Nicolas Batum. How well does Pop speak French? Will he have 3 "Frenchies" on the team next year? Maybe Tony will interpret.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I was so stoked. I really thought we were ganna get this guy. F'en Houston had to pick em up for Portland. And who do we get instead? Freakin George Hill!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rumor has it Spurs, pending league approval, have traded their second pick, Goran Dragic, to the Suns. No word on what he was traded for though.

Edit: They got Malik Hairston, a 2009 second round draft pick, and cash. Seeing as how Dragic plays for Tau, and would never actually play for the Spurs (and maybe not for Phoenix either) that's not a bad deal.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

ezealen said:


> I was so stoked. I really thought we were ganna get this guy. F'en Houston had to pick em up for Portland. And who do we get instead? Freakin George Hill!


George Hill was a great pick. He's one hell of a player.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> George Hill was a great pick. He's one hell of a player.


There's no doubt in my mind he'll be a great backup PG, but the fact is, he would probably have still been there in the second round.


----------

